# Shimming Base Cabinets on Concrete



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not, but here goes.

Finishing my basement and adding a kitchenette/bar. I have a concrete floor that I plan to tile, but didnt want to put the tile under the base cabinets in case we change it in the future. I plan to shim the base cabinets up about 3/8"-1/2" to keep them in line with the flooring to ease appliance installation. 

Does anyone know of any good plastic materials for shimming the base? I could use plywood, but being on concrete I'd prefer if it didnt absorb any moisture. The basement is dry, but just want to be safe.

Maybe plywood with something underneath it like a plastic vapor barrier sheet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Vinyl or pressure treated lattice would work, it's sold in strips 8' long.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4adojyvekw_e

Many choices out there.Some may seem expensive but will also let you level the cabinet tops for your counters.They mount under the cabinets and should be hidden buy the cabinet sides and toe kick,


----------



## b-boy (Feb 28, 2007)

I just used these in a kitchen remodel - http://www.ez-level.com/. They were fantastic. I had a 12 foot island on a wavy floor. It was rock solid and perfectly lever when I finished.

They keep the cabinet up off the floor, so you won't have concrete to wood contact.


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Vinyl might work if I can find it in the right thickness, but pressure treated will still absorb and transfer moisture - it just wont rot. 

The leveling feet look cool, but theyre spendy and I'm willing to just put in the time to level them with shims. I think I'll just put down some 6mil plastic and then put a strip of plywood down on top of it. That should keep all the wood isolated from the concrete and nice and dry. Then I can use wood shims too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

How would tiling under the cabinets preclude you from changing something in the future? Leaving tile out from under the cabinets will preclude you from changing layouts in the future. When I have a choice, I always tile the whole floor area then set the cabinets. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Cheap water proof shims are vinyl flooring, commercial composite flooring, sheet metal rolls, metal plates from lumber hardware, etc. Screw 3-4 cabinets together, level, then shim all the legs through the toe kick space.


----------

